# Why cheer for a team other than your own city?



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

First of all, I'll admit that I'm not a really big sports fan and perhaps this is part of the reason I don't get this. I was a Vancouver fan when I lived in Vancouver but now that I'm in Ottawa it only seems to make sense to cheer for Ottawa. However, in both cities I noticed a lot of Leaf or Canadiens jerseys during playofff time. At my office several people proudly wore their Canadien's shirts while Ottawa was (thumping) playing them. 

Why do people continue to be Montreal or Toronto supporters when they've put down roots in Ottawa or Vancouver? Sure I understand the heritage significance of these teams but the days of Belliveau and Richard are long gone. This new set of guys could be anywhere depending on the luck of the trade or draft pools. As Jerry Seinfeld says, "When it comes down to it we are cheering for laundry". What's the deal with cheering for other cities than your own?


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

It's the heritage,dates back to the original 6.Most by default follow who dads team was growing up.Ottawa,even van don't have the storied histories.Most sports(true)sports fans are not bandwagon jumpers,(who ever your team was when you were a 10 year old boy will always stick with you somewhat).
In canada the only 2 teams that are represented in huge numbers are the leafs/canadians coast to coast(both are somewhat ''canada's'' team,you will always noticed those 2 teams always in every rink you visit.I came from a canadians family.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Because nationalism is so last century. 

My country owes me just as much as I owe it. If it doesn't live up to its obligations I have no problem playing or cheering for another team. 

(A bit of a tangent but the underlying value system is there anyway)


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I have no idea Spidey. #GoSens


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

The way pro sports are run, most of the players don't even come from the city the team is based at, if they even come from Canada at all. So I guess it doesn't make much difference which team you cheer for.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Personally, I'd ask the question 'why cheer for a team at all?' Essentially, it's a bunch of grown men that I do not know, attempting to do something meaningless, better than another group of men I do not know.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

I love sports. Love playing them. Love watching the elite athletes play them. Can't explain why, I just do.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Alot of people cheer for the other teams just to bug their buddies at work. 

My wife cheers for the teams with the cutest jerseys. :rolleyes2:


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Ha Cal. My wife likes the 'cute' guys, doesn't matter what sport although I know she doesn't like baseball...too slow.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

What has the team to do with the city? The players don't come from that city and have no stake in the city outside of a pay check. They come from all over the world and will go where they are sent, or where they get paid the most. The owners and managers don't come from that city and they will move the team to another city if they get a better deal.

So what part of the team "represents" the city? Because they play in your arena? But they play away games in other cities and other teams come to your city.

How about the uniforms? Do the uniforms have your city name on them? If not, they don't have anything to do with your city either. If they do, you are cheering for laundry.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> How about the uniforms? Do the uniforms have your city name on them? If not, they don't have anything to do with your city either. If they do, you are cheering for laundry.


That is hilarious.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

The players/jerseys ect change but the franchise never does.....take the same thought process than how people are towards where they graduated from(alumni)if you graduated from a university you will always be a "enter school sports team"
my personal view(since things change so fast and life is so fast)its nice to have some things that stay the same(I think it even shows character if you stick with a team through thick and thin and not change season to season)hey maybe leafs fans will be rewarded this year lol......that's been a brutal road these last few decades


----------

